# flu Vaccine?  Think again!



## Dao (Mar 8, 2009)

> Deerfield, Illinois-based pharmaceutical company Baxter International Inc. has just been caught shipping live avian flu viruses mixed with vaccine material to medical distributors in 18 countries. The "mistake" (if you can call it that, see below...) was discovered by the National Microbiology Laboratory in Canada. The World Health Organization was alerted and panic spread throughout the vaccine community as health experts asked the obvious question: How could this have happened?


   Full article here:  http://www.naturalnews.com/025760.html


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 8, 2009)

Oh but vaccines are SAFE! The risk to the few who might have problems with it is WORTH IT! Herd Immunity must be PRESERVED!!!!

:barf:

I don't get flu shots ... hope never to.


----------

